
Groupon to Choose Goldman, Morgan Stanley to Lead IPO - ssclafani
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703983104576263520004699858.html
======
ares2012
I can see it now:

$10 Billion in common stock for $1 Billion! 90% savings! Click here to buy
now.

------
spitfire
20billion divided by 60million is $333per user. That seems high.

------
phlux
Out of curiosity, when a hot tech startup is going to IPO - what difference
does it make which investment bankster does it?

For example, if there were 1 million people who wanted in on the deal - would
there be less if the deal were led by some random bankster?

Further - what does Goldman get for leading this -- it would seem that they
simply get to pick who gets in on the opening price, including their own
staff/cronies.

So, it would seem that, at least for Goldman, the game really is fixed in the
favor. The effectively get guaranteed returns on every single dollar they put
out.

Pretty farking disheartening.

~~~
spitfire
For IPO's the leader of the syndicate gets the best deal and a larger cut of
the fees. It's basically a no lose proposition.

